# How do I stop being disappointed towards my parents, even though they’re trying to be well-meaning people?



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Yesterday, I was getting ready to read books from the Unabomber himself, known as Ted Kacyznski. I also would like to point out that of course I do not agree nor wish to do the things that Ted did, but I still believe his mindset to be interesting enough to read about. I was always under the impression that in order to challenge yourself, you need to read books from people that force you to challenge perspectives that might be considered taboo or “edgy” to say the least. (I’ve done the same thing with the likes of Hitler, Mussolini, George Lincoln Rockwell, Malcolm X, etc.)

Again I’d never do the things that they described, but in the beginning, my parents always encouraged if not applauded me to read from different viewpoints. Now fast forward to present time, my parents are now disappointed in me reading these types of things, because they fear I might turn into a “bad person”. They never used to be like this when I was younger.

How does one ignore something like this, and how did we get to this point? There was a time when my parents were somewhat looked at as cool. They’re not the worst people in the world, but I get the feeling that growing older hasn’t made them mature from a mental standpoint, if that makes sense.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 19, 2020)

If you're 35 and reading terrorist manifestos in their basement then they're probably going to take a dim view of it.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> If you're 35 and reading terrorist manifestos in their basement then they're probably going to take a dim view of it.



Do people still do that these days?

I only read stuff like this on the Internet


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 19, 2020)

How old are you OP? Are you still living at home? If you are not in school, I would suggest you move out.


----------



## ??? (Jan 19, 2020)

Your parents want you to succeed and give them grandkids. Say what you will about Uncle Ted's insights, he is not by conventional measures successful.

You should treat obscure philosophical works like candy, eat them sparingly and as a reward for doing something that sets you on the path to some sort of success.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 19, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> If you're 35 and reading terrorist manifestos in their basement then they're probably going to take a dim view of it.



Agreed, but *if* he's 35 then they should be able to more bluntly express their concerns that they think it's a bad influence, and furthermore they should be able to explain why (e.g. they're concerned to begin with that he's in a bad headspace as he's a fully grown adult still living with them)-- of course, if that's the case, they may as well do something about it, which brings me to my next point.

It's natural to be disappointed in people-- not just parents, but especially parents-- that express a major misgiving but can't be bothered to actually do something about it. Again, assuming that OP in fact is 30+ years old and lives with his parents reasons that don't render those circumstances as part of a concrete plan, I see four issues:

1. There's a disconnect between what they've previously encouraged and how they're responding now-- that is, they've told him before that it's a good thing to read different viewpoints, but now are disappointed that... he's doing what they've encouraged him to do.

2. They've expressed a major misgiving, but have failed to explain of what that misgiving is comprised-- that is, they figure reading this manifesto can turn OP into a "bad person" but haven't expressed _why_ they think that would even happen.

3. They've expressed a major misgiving, but aren't actually doing anything about it. If they just fear that their son is aspiring to become the next Unabomber for whatever reason, the fact that the only thing they've done is express disappointment means that they're not invested in a concern that _should _be a big deal and _does _demand concrete preventative action.

4. They've expressed a major misgiving, and on top of a) not explaining why they feel that way, and b) not doing (or even saying) anything concrete, they've also declined to actually give OP the tools to catch himself if he were to actually go on the road that they fear he may go on-- it's as if they told him to be careful about making sure that he isn't joining a cult, but didn't bother telling him what a cult would look like. 

They won't help him, and they won't help him help himself. They'll just express disappointment that he's doing what they've encouraged him to do all along.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2020)

Why do they know the type of shit that you're reading?

If it's because you're flaunting about how you read a savage mass murder's manifesto, then I would absolutely be concerned.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 19, 2020)

> *How do I stop being disappointed*



Adjust your expectations in line with reality.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> How old are you OP? Are you still living at home? If you are not in school, I would suggest you move out.



I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
Give me maybe two or three years top.



NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Why do they know the type of shit that you're reading?
> 
> If it's because your flaunting about how you read a savage mass murder's manifesto, then I would absolutely be concerned.



If you’re thinking that I’m bragging about it, then you’re mistaken. I just randomly picked it up out of curiosity and they just so happened to see it one day when I was cleaning my room. 

Also, I was not trying to hide it from them, but I was not flaunting. I already was honest from the get-go, but they simply just didn’t understand it.


----------



## Spl00gies (Jan 19, 2020)

Your parents are the ones who should feel disappointed.

Shame on you.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
> Give me maybe two or three years top.


As long as you're actually working toward some type of goal while you're living with your parents (going to school or starting some kind of business) there's no shame living at home.

If you're just working a shitty retail job with no real prospects, then you might want to reconsider your life.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
> Give me maybe two or three years top.



"Hoping to". As if it's something that's going to just spontaneously happen. 

No wonder your parents are disappointed.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 19, 2020)

You should be reading more technical manuals.   The world needs more engineers and fewer philosophers.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
> Give me maybe two or three years top.


Holy shit I was just memeing but turns out I was dead on, minus the age. Expanding your horizons is fine up to a point, but if you're mid-20s and still reading obscure "literature" and babbling about it to your parents while you live on their dime then no shit they're going to take a dim view of it. 

Maybe just keep it to yourself if you don't want them to look down on you for it. Also, if you access the internet from their basement then yes, you're reading things in their basement. I'm reading this in my kitchen right now, via the internet. Quibbling over the medium doesn't change the basic facts.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> "Hoping to". As if it's something that's going to just spontaneously happen.
> 
> No wonder your parents are disappointed.



I know it’s not going to happen immediately, but I do have plans on rebranding myself on being a better person. All I have to do is not fall prey to things that might hurt me.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
> Give me maybe two or three years top.



Lol, I was 19 and the time it took from the decision to move out to actually moving out was 8 days.



albertbrown26 said:


> I do have plans on rebranding myself on being a better person



LMAO, what are you, exxon mobile?  I knew this thread had potential.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe if you stopped jerking off to Elliot Rodger in their house and go get a job or start your own family they will show you more respect.

But even then, parents will always bug you a little bit because they usually wish the best for their offspring, that's very normal and mundane.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 19, 2020)

Why do people post *CRANGE *stories here that reveal embarrassing details about their personal lives???


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I do have plans on rebranding myself on being a better person. All I have to do is not fall prey to things that might hurt me.



Are you a space alien? Who fucking talks like this.


----------



## Pedosnake (Jan 19, 2020)

I am sorry, but we are sadly not ResetERA. I hear they love people like you.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 19, 2020)

Did this nigga use his first and last name and age as his username?


----------



## Spl00gies (Jan 19, 2020)

Rebranding you say?


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 19, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Why do people post *CRANGE *stories here that reveal embarrassing details about their personal lives???


You must be new here


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Are you a space alien? Who fucking talks like this.



Are you disagreeing with the fact that gullible people fall for anything?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 19, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> You must be new here



I just can't understand why they come on to a website known for mocking retards on the internet and the proceed to put a Target on their back. It's like cutting yourself and jumping into shark infested water.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 19, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> I just can't understand why they come on to a website known for mocking exceptional individuals on the internet and the proceed to put a Target on their back. It's like cutting yourself and jumping into shark infested water.


I'm pretty sure the halal world record here is sometime around 20 minutes after first post/thread.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 19, 2020)

How is it that your parents know you're reading Kacyznski's works? Did you tell them? How disconnected from reality are you that you can't anticipate their reaction?

Kacyznski is not dinner table conversation unless you are either teaching/writing/working in the area of political theory or working at the FBI/glow agency.  Nearly everyone I know thinks he was batshit insane and justified murder/mutilation under the guise of political action.

Your parents are concerned (rightfully) that you're living at home and that you're casually informing them you're reading the works of a murderer. Get off your ass, get a job, support yourself and maybe help your parents out for a change (it doesn't have to be financially). Give them a reason to be proud of you instead of whinging they don't appreciate your quest for the works of obscure and violent political prison inmates.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> I just can't understand why they come on to a website known for mocking exceptional individuals on the internet and the proceed to put a Target on their back. It's like cutting yourself and jumping into shark infested water.



Personally, I don’t get too bothered by what people say about me on the Internet. All I just wanted to do was vent on this board called “Deep Thoughts”.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I do have plans on rebranding myself on being a better person


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok I gotta ask, are you sure your parents are disappointed for what you read and not because you were sucking your friend's dick or something similar? It could be you just misunderstood their reasons.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> All I just wanted to do was vent on this board called “Deep Thoughts”.


There's nothing deep about this; you're an oblivious NEET trying to reframe the situation to make it seem like your parents are the crazy ones in this situation.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Personally, I don’t get too bothered by what people say about me on the Internet. All I just wanted to do was vent on this board called “Deep Thoughts”.


Don't take this website to seriously fam, also the "I don’t get too bothered by what people say about me on the Internet" on Kiwi Farms tends to end as ironic foreshadowing, I've been here since 2013 and this just keeps happening non-stop.

The best way to enjoy this website is by laughing at stupid shit and NOT reveal your personal details in any way, step out of that line and you'll regret it dearly.


----------



## Vampirella (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe if you stopped posting threads like this and how you're a late bloomer, you wouldn't be such a disappointment. Stop trying so hard to be seen as deep. If you actually have and interest in that stuff, fine. Maybe take up a career studying the criminal mind, but don't do it just to impress people. And move out of your parents house if it bothers you so much. If you really that bothered by it, just jump in the deep end and learn how to swim.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

lol move out fag


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 19, 2020)

Inb4 "I was only pretending to be retarded".


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 19, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> View attachment 1105335





Exigent Circumcisions said:


> There's nothing deep about this; you're an oblivious NEET trying to reframe the situation to make it seem like your parents are the crazy ones in this situation.





Tim Buckley said:


> Don't take this website to seriously fam, also the "I don’t get too bothered by what people say about me on the Internet" on Kiwi Farms tends to end as ironic foreshadowing, I've been here since 2013 and this just keeps happening non-stop.
> 
> The best way to enjoy this website is by laughing at stupid shit and NOT reveal your personal details in any way, step out of that line and you'll regret it dearly.



You know what, I’ll just rightfully take the “L” for this post.

You guys win (especially that big brain meme; I can’t compete with that)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> You know what, I’ll just rightfully take the “L” for this post.
> 
> You guys win (especially that big brain meme; I can’t compete with that)



Don't forget to apologize to your parents for trying to jedi mind trick them into believing you're the one that's disappointed in them rather than vice versa.

And remember that actions speak louder than words so do something real that you wouldn't have done if you weren't sorry.

That's the lesson I'd want to learn if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 19, 2020)

Not to be a communist at 20 is proof of want of heart; to be one at 30 is proof of lack of intelligence. - Georges Clemenceau
(Okay I've been a bit fast-and-loose with the translation)

Most people grow up and mature; that tattoo that seemed like a great idea at 18 will make you look like a prick in your 30's and you'll do everything possible to hide it.

Your parents have room to do the same; they could have become more worldly wise, or they could just detect that you're straying off the path they hoped for your success and they're trying to help set you straight again. I very much doubt it is done with malicious intent.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 19, 2020)

There's gotta be something you're not telling us, dude. No parent cares that much about what their late 20s adult son is reading unless there's a good reason to care. Are you sperging about how "tortured and misunderstood" Ted was to them? Are you so focused on reading pages of Unabomber crazy that you're not working or studying?


----------



## kūhaku (Jan 19, 2020)

Out of curiosity, what are some viewpoints you've read in the past that your parents were cool with since they were "challenging?" If we know that, maybe it would make more sense why the Unabomber one is so displeasing to them.


----------



## BurningPewter (Jan 19, 2020)

kūhaku said:


> Out of curiosity, what are some viewpoints you've read in the past that your parents were cool with since they were "challenging?" If we know that, maybe it would make more sense why the Unabomber one is so displeasing to them.



you know...other crazed destructive leftists, stuff like Michael Moore and Obama's books. The same thing. Why are they being such sensitive bitches about old Ted?


----------



## Chamulum (Jan 19, 2020)

They're fools. Everything Ted said was true. All hail Ted K. The true prophet.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jan 19, 2020)

Read this as "How do I stop being a disappointment to my parents", came in thread, saw I read it right the first time.

I recommend reading a book called "How to get a fucking job and move out" and read that in front of your parents.

As you leave to go back to your own place.
So you can go to work.
And pay your own fucking bills.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 19, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’m hoping to live on my own before I hit 30.
> Give me maybe two or three years top.



I gave up making sense of this thread and all I'll say is just join the military.

Literally this is the easiest and best option to get out of any situation.  It's not that bad if you're smart and don't blindly take whatever grunt job they offer and as much as a pain it is dealing with some of the assholes are, especially military bearing drones, it'll really help you grow up.

It's not too late, fam.

edit: grammar


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow. A lot to unpack here.

First of all: You're 26 and you live with your parents? Barring some sort of special life circumstances (you're CWC, you have cancer, etc), there's no reason for someone at your age to be living with mommy and daddy. Make your own way; the military is always hiring, if that's your only way out. (if you do have cancer, my sympathies.)

Second: You're 26 and still reading the manifestos of mass murderers? That might be okay in an academic or professional setting, but it doesn't sound like this falls into either of those. Read a science textbook instead.

Finally: They may have encouraged it when you were younger so as to allow you to be exposed to varying viewpoints to make you a better rounded person. (Example: someone who grew up in the city who only had experience with firearm violence goes to redneckville and learns that you can have fun shooting cans in your backyard.) By now, you're more or less set in your viewpoints and beliefs, and reading that sort of shit means you're either radicalizing or not trying to better your situation.  There are people your age who went to trade school, outright own their own homes, and have a kid. 

You're not the victim here.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 19, 2020)

show your parents that you are independent by joining the military


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 19, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> show your parents that you are independent by joining the military


YVAN EHT NIOJ


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jan 19, 2020)

Moving out is great and all, independence is important! If you're in school and living at home whatever, but it seems you're not. Maybe you can start by cleaning your own fucking room, cause .

Does your mommy do your laundry and cut the crust off your sammidges too?


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 19, 2020)

You should kill them


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 19, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> You should kill them


i agree with this user! you should murder your parents


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 19, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> Second: You're 26 and still reading the manifestos of mass murderers? That might be okay in an academic or professional setting, but it doesn't sound like this falls into either of those. Read a science textbook instead.


Yes he should try to become independent, but telling him not to read edgy things for fun on Kiwi Farms of all places is hypocritical as all hell.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jan 19, 2020)

ScamL Likely said:


> Yes he should try to become independent, but telling him not to read edgy things for fun on Kiwi Farms of all places is hypocritical as all hell.


As far as I know, DSP isn't a terrorist. Hardly the same thing.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 19, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> As far as I know, DSP isn't a terrorist. Hardly the same thing.


There's literally an entire subforum dedicated to mass shootings.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 19, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> As far as I know, DSP isn't a terrorist. Hardly the same thing.



What about Yaniv?


----------



## spurger king (Jan 19, 2020)

Your parents are servants of the techno-industrial system OP. You know what must be done.


----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 19, 2020)

_"my parents are now disappointed in me reading these types of things, because they fear I might turn into a “bad person”. They never used to be like this when I was younger."_
Youre 30. Why is what people think of you so important?
Grow the fuck up. I guarantee you theyre more disappointed that youre still in their basement.
Youre an adult now, A BIG BOY, but still staying with mum & dad. Thats fine. But if you arent doing anything with your life they have a *right *to be disappointed in you.
Until you show them that you care about giving them their own space back and getting the fuck out of the basement, disappointment will continue
30 years old -_-and how old are your parents? Ill give you a hint "too old to put up with your shit" is the correct answer


----------



## special need's H20 (Jan 19, 2020)

I like you op. Just remember to not post anything like this again it won't end well. Trust me I have a shelf of L's


----------



## HarveyMC (Jan 19, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> If you're 35 and reading terrorist manifestos in their basement then they're probably going to take a dim view of it.



Why are my parents calling me a nazi just because I’ve read Mein Kamph, Have Erika as my ringtone, and own Triumph Des Wilkens on blueray. My parents used to be happy I liked history :/


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 19, 2020)

Tfw no matter how much of a loser you are you'll never be OP.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 19, 2020)

It's called a gun. Double-tap just to be sure, but save enough for yourself.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 19, 2020)

Your parents are gay and lame, OP.

For example, my parents (I was visiting them this weekend, before the start of the new semester) were listening to me tell them, today, about Elliot Rodgers, Randy Stair, AND Klebold and Harris, all within a single conversation, and they didn't bat an eye.

I suggest finding new surrogate parents, like some older guys with an interest in the same stuff as you. Maybe try a John Brown Gun Club or Atomwaffen Division, whatever way you swing, I'm sure you can find a supportive group of guys to help cultivate you intellectually.


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 20, 2020)

If your parents really loved you,they would support you in your interests .

Not only that but they would join in - like nice family dinner with reading of The Great Replacement by Sir Brenton Tarrant or 2083 European Declaration of Independence by Sir Breivik .

And for those who say you need to move out/get married ..... STFU boomers .


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jan 20, 2020)

He Who Points And Laughs said:


> You should be reading more technical manuals.   The world needs more engineers and fewer philosophers.


Yeah how else are you going to learn to make explosives?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 20, 2020)

Of all the sites you could post on, you posted this here. May as well come out as an atheist on a Christian forum while you're at it.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 20, 2020)

He Who Points And Laughs said:


> You should be reading more technical manuals.   The world needs more engineers and fewer philosophers.


I agree. Reading manuals about bomb construction would be a much better use of OP's time than reading the manifestos of those who deploy them.
Alternatively, he could inform his parents that they are wrong to criticize him for reading Kaczynski, as he has finally found a role model of self-suffiency whose writings can give him advice on how to strike his own path and move out of his parents' house.
Perhaps embracing the Doctrine of Ted is what OP means by rebranding?


----------



## Érui (Jan 20, 2020)

Your parents want you to be the very best you can be. That doesnt mean unrealistic expectations, but nor does it mean sitting on your arse without a job reading books (ANY BOOKS! Even if it was fecking Pride and Prejudice I would be pissed if I was at work all day while you were happily reading in your pit!) 

You are a grown adult. Get a job and a life and then your parents wont be disappointed with what you read. You are behaving like a angsty teen.


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 20, 2020)

Érui said:


> You are a grown adult. Get a job and a life and then your parents wont be disappointed



Oh,the same parents who sent all jobs to Mexico and China ?

Like i said - STFU boomers .


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Jan 20, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> YVAN EHT NIOJ



I hear it's a great place to search for treasure and learn science and technology, among other things.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 25, 2020)

This is part of growing up/maturity. When you are a kid, your parents (for better or for worse) are your basic touchstone, for normalcy. When you mature into becoming a teenager, parents generally still have the upper-hand but not always. Some kids have already surpassed their parents in education, by graduating high school.

Move into your 20's and you begin to see them for the limited and flawed people they are. This is not an indictment of your particular parents, it is more of a comment about people in general.

I don't know about your parents being alienated by your reading material, but chances are, they misunderstand your interest in it. It is possible to read questionable materials for historic interest or critical review.

Don't expect too much out of your parents. Try to see them, as the neighbors would see them.

Added: as you didn't reveal much about why you are still living with your parents, and under what terms, I lack the broader context here. I recommend against sharing more details though.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Americans, hardly having a history of their own, don't know this, but in general Human history, children lived with their parents. All of their lives.


----------



## 2021Murder (Dec 29, 2020)

Liberalism&Cultural trends

Aka Women. The Cunts stopped dressing nice so men responded in kind. If every woman on kiwifarms started dressing nice it would create a trend and we would all be dressing nice.

I know for a fact it would work too. Case in point Black Church. Women still dress nice and expect it of men, thats why every black guy has a suit. In fact the suit industry in the US is basically as black as the haircare industry. You really think Josh or most other white guys have or have brought more than one suit? Meanwhile black men and boys wear a suit at minimum 52 times a year. Same thing with women in dresses. White women only wear dresses or skirts maybe once a year unless its like a moomoo style one because theyre too fat for blouses anymore. 

Youd be surprised how many "conservative" things are literally only being kept alive because of blacks in the US. Hell if we're being honest the only reason socialism wont ever fuck over the US like its dojng to the UK is explicitly because of blacks oddly anti-socialist views.


----------



## Large (Dec 29, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> Liberalism&Cultural trends
> 
> Aka Women. The Cunts stopped dressing nice so men responded in kind. If every woman on kiwifarms started dressing nice it would create a trend and we would all be dressing nice.
> 
> ...


TL;DR: we should destroy California and create Blacklifornia in it's place to protect traditional values.


----------

